# PubMed- [Fecal calprotectin: a diagnostic tool for inflammatory bowel disease].



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*[Fecal calprotectin: a diagnostic tool for inflammatory bowel disease].*

Rev Med Suisse. 2012 Sep 5;8(352):1669-70, 1672-3

Authors: Fraga M, Godat S, Nydegger A, Moradpour D, Schoepfer AM

Abstract
Fecal calprotectin (FC) is a valid biomarker to discriminate with a good sensitivity and specificity the presence of mucosal lesions of the gastrointestinal tube (e.g. ulcers in the context of inflammatory bowel disease (IBD)) from functional disorders (e.g. irritable bowel syndrome). FC is not specific for IBD and can be elevated also in gastrointestinal infections, ischemic colitis or neoplasia. An elevated FC should stimulate further investigations, notably an endoscopic workup. The level of FC correlates with the endoscopic score in Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis. The correlation of FC and the endoscopic severity is better than the one of CRP or blood leukocytes. Thus, FC can also be used in the follow-up of IBD patients.

PMID: 22988727 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

